# sight level



## alexander (May 4, 2009)

Is it necessary to use ur sight level??? What r the pro's and con's of the sight level???


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Yes it is,the level helps you so your not canting the bow,wich makes your arrows fly straighter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

I also agree, very important..


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

I know that if I don't use mine on long shots I will drift to the left, deffinetly helps me


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*canting the bow..*

will cause you to miss target.


----------

